# "Dump find"



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

I started this post in general chat but had so much trouble resizing that I hope no one minds me sticking it over here....I've been trying to get enough parts together to do a budget remake on this old beast that I found in a farm type dump....(Pre-American pickers) Lauren needs a bike, so if I can pull this off, she gets my mountain bike.[] So far, new bearings, races, pedal crank and pedals,wheels and tires.                                   Joe


 Here's the "Rat rod"...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

old tires and rims...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

Old sprocket,...used it's own propriety chain,....skipped every other tooth. weird,...This thing was made by firestone,....not sure what year.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay,...I won't get too carried away here,..... Last pic.....Thanks everyone for looking. (and allowing my slight tweaking of the post category).....Hey, I did find it in a dump, and plan to look for bottles while riding it,....so help me! []         Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

Boy,...If I were to put my brain in gear before I start to type,...[8|]"Unexpected discoverys" would have probably been a more appropriate place for this find.....If any of you moderators would see fit to move it there?         Thanks,...Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

Soak it in Oxalic Acid for a bit. Swiz []


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I started this post in general chat but had so much trouble resizing that I hope no one minds me sticking it over here....I've been trying to get enough parts together to do a budget remake on this old beast that I found in a farm type dump....(Pre-American pickers) Lauren needs a bike, so if I can pull this off, she gets my mountain bike.[] So far, new bearings, races, pedal crank and pedals,wheels and tires.                                   Joe
> 
> ...


      Put some saddle bags on it Joe[8D]----Looks to be about the same size as your Mail Box[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]-------------[8|]------Fred.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2010)

> Hey, I did find it in a dump, and plan to look for bottles while riding it,....so help me!Â Â


 
 Hey Joe,

 Nice salvage job! Don't know my bicycle lingo, but would call that one a "cruiser." So, are you gonna fit it with saddle bags for the bottles?


----------



## green dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the bike.

  Used to be into bicycles a lil myself - and have seen those old chains you show, don;t think it;s  proprietry, just  old style, as I;ve had a few of those. 

  right now I have a not as old as yours, Schwinn I;d liek to get ridable and cruise on .. maybwe someday .

  so many projects, no time or $ .... sigh ... 

  ~ AL


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2010)

Good job on the bike.  I hope that thing makes it.  I'm a little afraid to ride in the park with the bears.  Wow, we need to win the lottery! lol


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

[]Thanks everyone,....Swiz,... I actually am gonna give it the oxalic acid treatment,....Fred, It's along the same era and build as that mailbox (another farm dump rescue).  Surface, Yep, I'm going to fit it out w/ some kind of decent looking and functional bag system...I did some looking around the web, and cannot determine the exact year,....40's is what everything points to.... I think it's a Firestone Supercruiser...Some pics indicate prewar, some postwar...., Hey Green Dragon,....My Highschool pal had a Schwin just like yours, He could ride a vertical wheelie for blocks on that thing.....[sm=rolleyes.gif] Laur,....Don't let the decrepit looks throw you off, when it's finished, It'll be as good as any "new" bike,...(probably better) the thing is well built and all my donor bike stuff bolted right up! I was unsure if the pedal crank and bearings would fit, but they did,[] I managed to salvage the seat, but may upgrade to a repro style in the future...We'll see how she works out!
                                                                                                                                     Thanks for everyones input.  Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

*


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, its looking better. Are you gonna repaint it or try to keep the original paint? Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2010)

The green, whether you re-paint it or not is probably a good color to go with so it blends in.  Might need some reflectors for riding after dark.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Surfaceone, what's your first name?  I don't see the pedals on that bike.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Hey, its looking better. Are you gonna repaint it or try to keep the original paint? Swiz


 

 Lol,....Not sure yet Swiz,...I have some "hammered metal" paint that's close to the dark green color,...I LOVE the old patina, but where's the line?...I does look pretty scaberous right now,...and I'm sure it would draw some looks from the yuppie faction, or the elitist bikers, but frankly, "I don't give a dam*"[sm=lol.gif] We'll see if she cleans up or not,...I was thinking of fitting an 'old school' generator light for dusk to dark, but as I remember having one on an early similar bike as a boy, the whine of the generator would attract bats towards the bike!...The first time it happened I didn't understand what was going on and had myself a grand old pre-helmet crash....We used to ride in cut of shorts and t shirt basically.[]           Joe


----------



## luckiest (Jun 16, 2010)

nice to find a working condition old bike, I think it's from the 40s.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

The first pics are dark and once you pulled it out into the light I could see its not to bad of shape. I've never had bats try to attack me well riding bikes before. I guess they don't like the sound of baseball cards. I do remember my first super wheelie. I pulled up on those handle bars on my new BMX and just as I was at my peak I realized that I had the handle grips in my hands and not the handle bars. I used my whole back to sort of high 5 the pavement. Good timessss. I also remembered that day that Air is just like Sex. It ain't no big deal unless you ain't gettin' any. Swiz


----------



## green dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

looks good to me as is - DON'T repaint it ... you'll loose the patina and the value as an original. 

  looks like a fun cruiser,  wish I had one of those old tank bikes left, but alas all are long  sold / given away  ( so many hobbies come and gone.. sigh ) .

  ~ AL


----------



## Wangan (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice bike Joe.Those are probably the most comfortable handlebars made.I love the ganster walls (white walls like on the old ganster cars).The seat should have a bit more padding for those long rides and it needs a bit ole metal basket for the front too for the optimum bottle and gear capacity.[] I bet she rides like a dream.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea,....Tim,...thanks very much, It's getting to be a fun project[].... I'm in full agreement on the seat!I tried to copy the old seat which had a 'ghost' scrap of the old pad (looked like cotton batting w/ burlap underneath) and was sorta thin,..I used eggcrate foam and some car seat vinyl that I had....but I think I'm going to look around for a stitched 'touring' seat of the same shape and use the cover and pad,...I like the springer seat, and it's base is sound. I still need to get a proper length chain because the rear section on the donor bicycle was shorter. I actually can't wait to ride it, but I'm sure it's going to be a great ride!                            Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 16, 2010)

Put a dozen or so master links in the chain and you`re go to go![] I love the color,same as my pickup.Legend has it that Green is the death color on a Harley.Only crazy s.o.b.s dared to ride a Green one.Im just brimming with useless information![8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice, thats a picker bike for sure.  We pulled this one out of my wife's Aunt's shed.  May belong to a cousin, if not I might fix it up.  Nothing like a bike for stealth bottle searchin'.  I use my mountain bike all the time.  People pay attention to an oddly parked car or truck but drive to the local home depot, church or whatever and a quick ride gets you close to that bottle spot!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a Road Master made by The Cleveland Welding Company?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

Steve,...That bike's awesome too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you want,...my donor bike is a cheesy modern retro knockoff of these type beasts, but it has an appropriate chain guard,...almost the same color too. If you decide to fix er' up, and could use the chain guard, let me know. You could have it for the shipping...This is the color...(I think I already took the guard off in this pic.)         Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

Steve (Cobaltbot) Here's the chain guard,...pm me if you're interested.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay,...Picked up a few items today and got the bike rideable.....Fixed the chain, reattached the chainguard w/ some brass shimstock, (the clamps were loose on the frame tubes)...Sprung for a new seat (pun intended sorta), made some new lower rear fender supports, and took er' for a ride! Boy is she smooth and quiet. It's gonna be a great bottle chaser and I felt like a kid again....[] I used the dk. green paint I had on the fender brace, and it's not a match, but, oh well,....The seats real comfy, and I just need to fashion a bag system for the back,...got some surplus army style bags, something along those lines oughta work fine. Here's another step in the evolution.                                                 Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Okay,...Picked up a few items today and got the bike rideable.....Fixed the chain, reattached the chainguard w/ some brass shimstock, (the clamps were loose on the frame tubes)...Sprung for a new seat (pun intended sorta), made some new lower rear fender supports, and took er' for a ride! Boy is she smooth and quiet. It's gonna be a great bottle chaser and I felt like a kid again....[] I used the dk. green paint I had on the fender brace, and it's not a match, but, oh well,....The seats real comfy, and I just need to fashion a bag system for the back,...got some surplus army style bags, something along those lines oughta work fine. Here's another step in the evolution.                                                 Joe


    Great looking bike Joe[]-----be sure to Stop at the blinking light and look[sm=rolleyes.gif] both ways[sm=tongue.gif].     Where is the side car for me?[]-------------Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred   Where is the side car for me?[]-------------Fred.


 

 I'm weldin' her up right now Fred...You'll be saying, "Slow down Joe",..."Speed up Joe!" when one of those bears start chasin'us....(How's your aim from a moving sidecar?) [sm=lol.gif]     If not, you can lob M-80's behind us....                                                                                           Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2010)

It'll be like this scene from one of my favorites movies, Garden State.  Their "bike" is green too!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

[][] 








 Fred,...we could probably rig up something with that old wheelbarrow...[]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 17, 2010)

I found two old "space age" tricycles at a yard sale many years ago. Two people stopped me on my way to putting them in the trunk of my car with offers...they sit out in my storage room to this day. They have the aerodynamic fenders and so forth you see on some older 1950s trikes. Paid $5 each for them. They are way too big to put on ebay for shipping. And they do need some restoration but whatever...wish I could get to the second door in my storage room then I could post pix...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 17, 2010)

Jason,...that's pretty cool,... If you ever get that door open, throw on a few pics.                      Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot Fred and Joe![>:] I think the keyboard shorted out from the coffee coming out my nose!!![] I could just see Joe`s face at the blinking light when he looks left and theres a bear coming,so he pedals for all he is worth to the right with Fred in the sidecar rowing the tar with his digging hoe trying to outrun the bear![] You guys really need to write a book.Im gonna laugh on and off all day!


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      A big jar of Peanut Butter will work just fine Joe[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]-----Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG,..Now _I'm _laughing out my nose too!,.....To clarify Fred's 'inside joke' above,...When Fred and I are getting ready to head to the woods digging, we always do a quick check of our gear,....(Good thing Fred reminds me to bring my tools, etc)[], but anyways we joke about making sure we smeared peanutbutter all over ourselves, if we're heading for bear country,...to make it easier for them to locate us,....(A bit twisted, yeah)[sm=lol.gif]          Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Almost forgot to add about our (mis)adventure earlier today....We (Lauren and I) decided to take the bikes over to the State Park for a maiden voyage,....Loaded them up and headed up the nearby road,....after a few miles this road turns to dirt, and single lane,...then to a steeeep hill entering the park,... We stopped to adjust the tiedowns and when I got back into the truck I noticed all the dash warning lights were lit, although it was still running. "Weird", I thought,...I then stupidly shut off the engine,...she wouldn't restart. Dead battery,...We had to coast backwards till we ran out of gravity,...park the truck on the shoulder, then we unloaded the bikes and rode/coasted back home (about 1 1/2-2 miles) where we grabbed Laurens van and some jumper cables and headed back to get the truck, (which started) but ran poorly,.... once home, to make a long story short, the alternator was fried....132.50 later, and some busted knuckles, well I think she's good again now, Incidently, the bike worked great.[]                                      Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2010)

I think it was Cornplanter's curse.  Or maybe he was protecting us from bears.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2010)

Cornplanter would like for me to have a gel seat on the bike and some working handlebars before I may ride it uphill.  That's what the truck died facing uphill.


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Joe - Great job on the restoration so far.  You can now brag that you are doubly environmentally friendly:  doesn't use fossil fuels and you kept it from ending up in a landfill.

 Is that one of those "cushy" seats (or Gel seats that Red mentioned)?  I have been looking at getting one for my bike.  The seat I have now is made for someone who has a much smaller.... ah... frame than I do.  Do you like it?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Mike,...Thanks for the kind remarks,....The seat was a Wal-mart special,....But made by "Bell" Co. and decent quality,...I think it's just a retro style seat. It's firm, but comfy and way more supportive than regular bike seats....It works on this one well, because the other seat's are thinner for intense pedaling, or sport type riding, I'll only have to worry on that if I see one of those above mentioned bears.[] It was under 20.00$             


 Here's a link to another one that I was considering...... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vitesse-Deluxe-Cruiser-Seat/5007606


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, Joe... that is the exact seat I've been thinking about.  I think I'll give it a try on the strength of your recommendation.  Last month we actually had a young bear wandering around in downtown Asheville for a few hours.  Fortunately his mom never came looking for him and he wandered back off into the hills.

 I hope you don't ever have to use the intense pedaling technique, at least not to escape a bear.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2010)

MDavenport, I was just re-reading this post as I have a friend coming to visit and I was telling her about this bike.  We might go bike riding.  Joe's mountain bike is way too tall for her and this one is too awkward for me, even though Joe is taller than I am.  Weird.  Anyway, I would recommend the gel seat.  I had one on my last mountain bike and it was great.  It's a lot more comfortable.  I just notice, you are from Asheville, NC.  My Grandmother was born there and lived there for a few years before her family moved.  She always talked about it.


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2010)

NICE THREAD JOE! I THOUGHT 40S WHEN I FIRST SAW IT TOO. 

 I LEARNED TO RIDE MY COUSIN'S BIKE AT 8? ANY WAY AT HOME HAD TO RIDE MY BROTHER'S BIKE AS I DID NOT HAVE ONE.I WAS SO SMALL I HAD TO GET ON SOME STEPS TO GET ON IT AND THEN HAD TO PUSH ONE PEDLE DOWN AND THE PUSH THE OTHER AS I COULD NOT REACH BOTH PEDLES AT ONCE. 

 I HAVE ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BOYS BIKES DON'T HAVE THE DIP IN BETWEEN THE SEAT AND HANDLE BARS LIKE THE GIRL BIKES DO....I ALMOST RUPTURED MYSELF A FEW TIMES CAUSE OF THIS.OF COURSE AS A BOY WE WOULD NOT BE CAUGHT DEAD RIDING A GIRLS BIKE OR A "SISSY BIKE",BUT DANG IF THEY HAD MADE ALL LIKE THE GIRL'S BIKES TO BEGAN WITH IT SURE WOULD HAVE SAVED ME SOME PAIN IN BETWEEN THE LEGS!!!

 LOVE YOUR BIKE JOE!!BET IN ITS DAY IT WAS A BIKE MANY A BOY DREAMED OF HAVING!! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Nice, thats a picker bike for sure.  We pulled this one out of my wife's Aunt's shed.  May belong to a cousin, if not I might fix it up.  Nothing like a bike for stealth bottle searchin'.  I use my mountain bike all the time.  People pay attention to an oddly parked car or truck but drive to the local home depot, church or whatever and a quick ride gets you close to that bottle spot!


 
 This one kinda reminds me of the bikes that Sun Rise gave away in December 1941. Except they were called Rollfast, and that one is Roadmaster.


----------

